# Thank you Australia for Rocket Robbie McEwen



## ewarnerusa (Oct 11, 2007)

I can't believe there isn't a homage to Robbie McEwen thread yet. So I'll start, since I have always been a big fan. His twilight years saw him on the podium less and less, but he had an awesome career. Thanks for entertaining me, Robbie!
Maybe some others can add some nice pics. I always liked his wheelies.


----------



## Chainstay (Mar 13, 2004)

*One of the best*

Exciting sprinter. Knows how to find his way through and certainly one of the fastest in his day


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

i will miss his racing. cavendish is cut from the same cloth.

i will not miss phil and paul saying "scarlet pimpernel."


----------



## ewarnerusa (Oct 11, 2007)

https://www.cyclingnews.com/features/gallery-robbie-mcewen-a-career-in-photos
cyclingnews.com already did a photo montage. Cool that even in this final truncated season, he still bagged a win.


----------



## bigmig19 (Jun 27, 2008)

I thought the tOC did a rotten job of spending a tiny amount of time paying respects to a 200+ winner. Did the race even bring him to the front on the last day? On a different note, why do some of these guys retire at odd times? Why would he retire at the TOC as opposed to before the season or after? And why TOC? I never understood_ planned _mid-season retirements. Why didnt he contest the sprint in LA on 42 mile stage?
His best win for me is still that one at the TDF where I believe he crashed or flatted right near the end, and Phil and Paul didnt even mention him on the run in until he showed up on the TV screen about 1 second from the finish. Only time I heard Phil speechless. He literally *appeared* at the line.


----------



## ewarnerusa (Oct 11, 2007)

bigmig19 said:


> I thought the tOC did a rotten job of spending a tiny amount of time paying respects to a 200+ winner. Did the race even bring him to the front on the last day? ....


Totally agree. I didn't watch a whole lot of the ToC, just the final kilometer or highlights as found off cyclingfans.com. But I didn't hear a blip about Robbie. He deserved better.


----------



## Chainstay (Mar 13, 2004)

*2007 TdF Stage 1*



bigmig19 said:


> His best win for me is still that one at the TDF where I believe he crashed or flatted right near the end, and Phil and Paul didnt even mention him on the run in until he showed up on the TV screen about 1 second from the finish. Only time I heard Phil speechless. He literally *appeared* at the line.


Here's the vid. This is where he got the yellow jersey

Cycling: Tour de France 2007 Stage 1 - YouTube


----------



## dougydee (Feb 15, 2005)

bigmig19 said:


> I thought the tOC did a rotten job of spending a tiny amount of time paying respects to a 200+ winner. Did the race even bring him to the front on the last day? On a different note, why do some of these guys retire at odd times? Why would he retire at the TOC as opposed to before the season or after? And why TOC? I never understood_ planned _mid-season retirements.


He probably wanted to ride the last races of his career in an Australian team but didn't want to race the full season. He will now work with Orica GreenEdge.



bigmig19 said:


> Why didnt he contest the sprint in LA on 42 mile stage?


The plan was to ride for McEwen in that last stage but he just didn't have the legs to finish. Getting through the couple of harder stages the day before took its toll.

I still chuckle that he named his son Ewan McEwan.


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

ewarnerusa said:


> _*I can't believe there isn't a homage to Robbie McEwen thread yet. *_ So I'll start, since I have always been a big fan. His twilight years saw him on the podium less and less, but he had an awesome career. Thanks for entertaining me, Robbie!
> Maybe some others can add some nice pics. I always liked his wheelies.



There was one in The Lounge yesterday:

https://forums.roadbikereview.com/lounge/thanks-robbie-280916.html


----------



## moonmoth (Nov 8, 2008)

I'll miss his vintage years, where he could weave around in the final 2K, hide, confuse the announcers about his whereabouts, latch on to some other team's train for a while, weave some more, and then come out of nowhere to take the win. McEwen recently tweeted that he and Cavendish are the same type of sprinters but I certainly don't see it that way.


----------



## ewarnerusa (Oct 11, 2007)

cda 455 said:


> There was one in The Lounge yesterday:
> 
> http://forums.roadbikereview.com/lounge/thanks-robbie-280916.html


Nice. Seems more appropriate here in Pro Cycling.
http://youtu.be/Ji_XcHvJvac


----------



## jlandry (Jan 12, 2007)

I just read his autobiography. Very good read. I like how hw describes meeting Cav for the first time, he says he was passed by a "short, fat guy".


----------



## JSR (Feb 27, 2006)

Chainstay said:


> Here's the vid. This is where he got the yellow jersey
> 
> Cycling: Tour de France 2007 Stage 1 - YouTube


Thanks! watched it several times. I was looking for Robbie in the finale, but couldn't see him until he rocketed tot the front. I swear, even with that scrutiny he seemed to just materialize on the front. Flipping Houdini, man.

JSR


----------



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

Here's a nice video of Robbie's last day as a professional rider from sunrise to sunset


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

ewarnerusa said:


> Nice. Seems more appropriate here in Pro Cycling.
> Robbie McEwen - YouTube



Definitely  !


----------



## stevesbike (Jun 3, 2002)

ewarnerusa said:


> Totally agree. I didn't watch a whole lot of the ToC, just the final kilometer or highlights as found off cyclingfans.com. But I didn't hear a blip about Robbie. He deserved better.


you guys missed it. He was awarded the most courageous jersey on the final stage. He was brought out alone for the jersey presentation and was given a huge ovation. He was fighting back tears and was visibly moved. It was a nice moment, and he gave the crowd a bow. He came out again with the other jersey winners and was again fighting back tears.


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

stevesbike said:


> you guys missed it. He was awarded the most courageous jersey on the final stage. He was brought out alone for the jersey presentation and was given a huge ovation. He was fighting back tears and was visibly moved. It was a nice moment, and he gave the crowd a bow. He came out again with the other jersey winners and was again fighting back tears.



Awesome pic, thanks for sharing :sad: !


----------



## ewarnerusa (Oct 11, 2007)

I did miss it then and kudos to the ToC for that showing of respect.


----------



## ewarnerusa (Oct 11, 2007)

Kenacycle said:


> Here's a nice video of Robbie's last day as a professional rider from sunrise to sunset


Very nice!


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

a sprinter who made a career out on his own
never demanded a lead out
never really needed it
he will be missed


----------

